
Sonos will stop providing software updates for its oldest products in May - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/21/21075043/sonos-software-updates-ending-play-5-connect-zone-players
======
pintxo
Most comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223)

